# 7000k for cheato?



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Is 7000k leds good for growing cheato?


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

yes - When I used it I grew it under 6500k


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh are they the same or 6500k is better?


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

I think you are fine with 7000k to grow cheato. Others might chime in and say different? 
7000k is 500 more kelvins than the 6500k so it would be better.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

liz said:


> I think you are fine with 7000k to grow cheato. Others might chime in and say different?
> 7000k is 500 more kelvins than the 6500k so it would be better.


Because 7000 is warm white and 6500 is cool white? Lol i still cant decide due to some ppl told me to get 6500 no matter what then some others say 7000 is work too.


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

Well 6500k worked really well for me.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

6500 or 7000 could also grow hair algae very well as a chaeto.

I am waiting to see any prove that chaeto will do any goods i*n the volume* that you are able to have.
To affect a testable amount of nitrates like a football sized clump for 20g with 5 nitrates....

I know skimmer works, but could chaeto replace skimmer?

and by the way not trimmed /dying chaeto will leech nitrate back into the water.

and more

My sumps is now pristine. NO rocks, sand or chaeto and I'd keep it that way. I think it has really helped keep the water quality better. 
JIMO

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

read somewhere that 5000k is ideal for chaeto.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

sig said:


> 6500 or 7000 could also grow hair algae very well as a chaeto.
> 
> I am waiting to see any prove that chaeto will do any goods i*n the volume* that you are able to have.
> To affect a testable amount of nitrates like a football sized clump for 20g with 5 nitrates....
> ...


Like those unwanted ugly algae?


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Mikeylikes said:


> read somewhere that 5000k is ideal for chaeto.


Ya many people have different advice so it really confusing


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

5000k is warm white. 6500 is cool white, 7000k is even cooler white (not warm white). The higher the kelvin the cooler the white is.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Agreed. As you go further up the Kelvin scale it gets whiter.

Found the information on Melev's site where he does a comparison.

http://www.melevsreef.com/fuge_bulb.html

You can decide for yourself what colour you want.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Wow seem like 5000k is working really good.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

cica said:


> 5000k is warm white. 6500 is cool white, 7000k is even cooler white (not warm white). The higher the kelvin the cooler the white is.


So warm white is the best for cheato right Joe?


----------

